# Edinburgh Royal's "Twins clinic" - what happens @ 1st appointment?



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi folks
I have an appointment with Dr Cooper at the ERI's twins clinic... does anyone know what happens at this appointment?  
Excited to be at this stage... but no idea what to expect... hoping for a scan (and learning what sex the babies are!) but expecting to just be advised to have a c-section!
Please share any experiences 
thanks
3cats
x


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone reading this wanting to  know what happened... the answer is not a lot!
Quick urine test.  Met with the clinic midwife who did BP. She then told me what scans to expect when and warned me of the risk of pre-term birth and pre-eclampsia (but in no more detail than just saying there was higher risk) and told me not to let the community midwife fob me off with fewer appointments just because i am also going to the hospital twin clinic.  
Then the doctor came in and repeated the list of scans i could expect. She asked if i had any questions, and then that was that!

A bit of a let-down after i had been excited about it


----------

